# Roll up the rim to win. Or lose.



## mistersprinkles

Has anybody won anything in the latest roll up the rim to win promotion at Tim Horton's? I haven't won anything and I buy coffee there every day. I didn't win anything in the last roll up the rim to win promotion either. Anybody know if they've cut back the number of "consolation prizes"? (Coffee, Donut, Bagel, etc?)


----------



## Reis

So let's put it this way.... I work for a construction company driving a dump truck, I'm surrounded by construction workers andTim hortons 6 days a week, and usually a minimum of 3 timmies runs a day! Sometimes 5! I switch between tea and coffee, I've won 1 thing since it's started. Even the crew has barely won 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marz

I am with you guys. Buy one or 2 a day and have not won anything since the contest started. What's even more insulting is that there are 2 chances to win each cup, but in my case 2 chances to lose!


----------



## altcharacter

I don't drink coffee but my wife does and she has won about 10 free cups or so


----------



## J_T

Tim Horton coffee sucks (drink it black, and then try any other coffee!). I drive to McDonalds instead 

I do have CoWorkers that I haven't converted (yet) that buy theirs. And there have been very few winners that I know of.


----------



## Flexin5

my buddies and i are keeping track.

so far i'm 3/42.


----------



## mistersprinkles

Thanks for all the feedback guys. At least I'm not uniquely unlucky.


----------



## Reis

J_T said:


> Tim Horton coffee sucks (drink it black, and then try any other coffee!). I drive to McDonalds instead
> 
> I do have CoWorkers that I haven't converted (yet) that buy theirs. And there have been very few winners that I know of.


Couldn't agree more! But when you work with constructions workers who ONLY want timmies it sucks hahah I swear construction needs to be sponsored by timmies lol

One day I got Starbucks, like a simple coffee that's only like 50 cents more but the coffee is soooooo much better, but again I heard it from the guys all day lol but we're Canadian and Tim hortons is in our blood til the day we did hahha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pickeringsadump

Same with me. I buy seven cups per day and haven't won anything. RIP OFF.


----------



## BillD

We don't buy a lot of it but have won one free coffee. My wife's uncle won a $100 Tim's card. Makes the Country Style everyone's a winner look much better. They have good coffee also. Macdonalds is good, but I wouldn't say better. I usually get it because it's closer and quicker when I am working. Every 7th cup is free. Still, Tim Horton's is a license to print money. About 23 years ago when my son was in Beavers, one of the parents worked for a gourmet coffee division of Kraft. Kraft supplied every hospital and almost every hotel chain in Canada at the time, and Tim's. Back then, Tim's sold one million pounds in cans a year of their coffee, over and above what they served in the restaurants. I asked him what the cost difference was between a mediocre cup of coffee and a good one (driven by the fact our cafeteria served really bad coffee). His answer was " about 2 cents". He added, while it didn't sound like much, the food service in our cafeteria bought 2 million pounds of coffee per year. I don't remember exactly, but I believe it is more than 300 cups per pound, which if you do the math is a pile of money.


----------



## BillD

Pickeringsadump said:


> Same with me. I buy seven cups per day and haven't won anything. RIP OFF.


When the contest is over will you still buy 7 cups per day?


----------



## mistersprinkles

Pickeringsadump said:


> Same with me. I buy seven cups per day and haven't won anything. RIP OFF.


Dude you're going to kill yourself. You can't drink that much caffeine in a day it's terrible for you.


----------



## sig

this year is a big BS with these wins

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Reef Hero

Pickeringsadump said:


> Same with me. I buy seven cups per day and haven't won anything. RIP OFF.


LOL if you could kick your coffee addiction then you could more than pay for a Corolla....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TankCla

sig said:


> this year is a big BS with these wins


Don't know about you but I already won a few free coffees and one guy from work won 5000$. Prizes are there for you.


----------



## mistersprinkles

TankCla said:


> Don't know about you but I already won a few free coffees and one guy from work won 5000$. Prizes are there for you.


$5000? 
Seriously?


----------



## blackmajik

Won about 5 coffees and 2 donuts and I don't buy it everyday either.


----------



## Mazaar

im with op! i grab a coffee usually everyday and have only one about 2 coffees and 1 doughnut so far. a few years back one of my teachers won the prius i think, it was on april fools to boot.


----------



## Marz

Well 2 coffees today, 4 time loser. I am gonna take a pic of a guys empty cup stack that are all losers and post it.


----------



## mistersprinkles

I won a donut yesterday!


----------



## Windowlicka

Between the 2 of us, the bride and I have won around 8-9 coffees, and a handful of donuts too (I exchange them for a blueberry muffin instead!). I guess we're kinda 'on par' with other year's winnings. 

...A new car or even a pre-loaded Visa card would be nice though...!


----------



## Marz

And here is the tower of shame


----------



## BillD

Unless you are buying more coffee than usual in a misguided attempt to win something, what difference does it make if you win or not?


----------



## rush2112

Let's see Tim Hortons post a list of the 50 car winners! 

Ya...right...that'll be the day. I only read about one winner in Brampton.

Sure they'll hand out lots of free coffees and donuts during the first week or so just to lure the public in to buy more. After that good luck trying to win anything.

And we're all fools to be lured in.


----------



## BillD

http://www.rolluptherimtowin.com/en/in-restaurant-winners.php here is a list of winners so far. What I haven't found yet is if all prizes will be awarded.


----------



## Flexin5

I don't think you actually win the car, i remember before you win a 4 year lease then you have to give it back or buy it. 

a friend's girlfriend won a bbq the other time.


----------



## zenins

Flexin5 said:


> I don't think you actually win the car, i remember before you win a 4 year lease then you have to give it back or buy it.


That was only for the first few years when they said "You win the use of a car"
That was changed many years ago to you get the car outright, it is not a lease 

See details here:
http://www.rolluptherimtowin.com/en/in-restaurant-faq.php

More details and official rules here:
http://www.rolluptherimtowin.com/en/in-restaurant-rules-and-redemption.php


----------



## zenins

rush2112 said:


> Let's see Tim Hortons post a list of the 50 car winners!
> 
> Ya...right...that'll be the day. I only read about one winner in Brampton.
> 
> Sure they'll hand out lots of free coffees and donuts during the first week or so just to lure the public in to buy more. After that good luck trying to win anything.
> 
> And we're all fools to be lured in.


All the major prize winners are published.
Many in the office where I work have won coffees and donuts.
Seems to be similar frequency to previous years.
I have had only 4 coffees since the contest started and I have won once,
so 1 in 4 is pretty good


----------



## bob123

I have bought 4 hot chocolates and won 1 coffee and 2 donuts, but gave them away. Don't drink coffee and can't eat wheat.


----------



## Flexin5

zenins said:


> That was only for the first few years when they said "You win the use of a car"
> That was changed many years ago to you get the car outright, it is not a lease
> 
> See details here:
> http://www.rolluptherimtowin.com/en/in-restaurant-faq.php
> 
> More details and official rules here:
> http://www.rolluptherimtowin.com/en/in-restaurant-rules-and-redemption.php


you're right it's not a lease anymore. i just remember me and my 4 friends had a deal that if any of us won the lease, we would hook up a 200 shot of nos to it and take it to the track before we gave it back..LOL


----------



## mistersprinkles

bob123 said:


> I have bought 4 hot chocolates and won 1 coffee and 2 donuts, but gave them away. Don't drink coffee and can't eat wheat.


There's no wheat in donuts from Tim Horton's. It's pure sugar, fake butter, silicon dioxide and artificial binding agents.

edit: Nope, I stand corrected. There is flour in Tim Horton's donuts. I honestly thought there wasn't.


----------



## zenins

bob123 said:


> I have bought 4 hot chocolates and won 1 coffee and 2 donuts, but gave them away. Don't drink coffee and can't eat wheat.


Bob, you can get a free hot chocolate instead of the free coffee


----------



## Pickeringsadump

Good news! I finally won a donut. Allllllllrighttttttt!!!!


----------



## rickcasa

Marz said:


> And here is the tower of shame
> View attachment 51361


If these were McCoffees (best coffee), you'd at least have earned 3 free med anything (coffee, choc, cappuccino, etc) through their loyalty program. But I admit, for now I buy Tim's hoping to win something better.


----------



## 12273

I've won multiple times (mostly coffee). I win almost every three coffees or so. I actually won a coffee four times in a row. On Friday I bought two. Won two coffees. Saturday bought two. And won coffees on those too. 

This year I'm on a roll (pun intended) 


Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## mistersprinkles

I bought a large yesterday and did not get a roll up the rim to win cup. Is the promotion over or was I just cheated?


----------



## zenins

mistersprinkles said:


> I bought a large yesterday and did not get a roll up the rim to win cup. Is the promotion over or was I just cheated?


That particular location is out of that particular size.
Either order another size that still has the contest cups,
or go to another location that still has the contest cups in the size you want 

When I was in Brantford on Saturday, they had one of the contest Sport Corollas on display in the parking lot, it looked great !
Unfortunately, my camera was in the bottom of a box of items I got at the auction, so no photo 

http://www.rolluptherimtowin.com/en/in-restaurant-prizes.php


----------



## mistersprinkles

I just redeemed a free coffee and free donut. The cashier didn't even look at them to see what I was giving her. She just gave me what I asked for... Wish I'd told her it was for a Corolla...


----------



## zenins

mistersprinkles said:


> I just redeemed a free coffee and free donut. The cashier didn't even look at them to see what was giving her. She just gave me what I asked for... Wish I'd told her it was for a Corolla...


I doubt she had a Corolla behind the counter to give to you


----------



## mistersprinkles

zenins said:


> I doubt she had a Corolla behind the counter to give to you


Ya but you never know.


----------



## des

I bought about 32 cups of coffee from Tim Hortons during the contest and have won 6 free coffees.

Previous to the TH contest I bought coffee from McDonalds 32 times and will get free coffee 4 times (1 free after the 7th purchase).

I love coffee period and doesn't matter where I get my fix from!


----------



## 12273

^^^^^ amen! I am an addict either way Lol


Sent from my iPhone using auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## mistersprinkles

I think McCoffee is better than Tim's personally. And you have the guaranteed free 8th coffee.


----------

